# Dinner?



## Denise1952

I just ate 25 M&M peanuts.  I don't know what got into me but my tummy is sick:unhappy:


----------



## imp

I did the same thing with a chewy candy product named "Chuckles". My Dad took me to our old Doc., nothing would stay down for over a day. He blamed the candy, said it was made with "coal tar", not good stuff. Prescribed "limewater", which actually did the trick!

M&Ms were back then chocolate filled only, I think. Their commercials always touted, "They melt in your mouth, not in your hand!" My Dad always jokingly claimed that was because they were coated with varnish!    imp


----------



## jujube

I got extremely sick once on "circus peanuts" - those orange sponge-rubber-like peanut-shaped things.  I can't even look at one now without feeling nauseous.


----------



## applecruncher

Once in awhile we have to do things like that, Denise.  About a week ago I ate two bowls of ice cream at about 5PM  - it was like I couldn't stop - and I didn't get sick - just really full.  Nothing else until the next morning. Feel better soon!


----------



## Denise1952

yes, I remember that commercial imp  and those peanuts, I could see getting sick on those too jj.  But I'm 62 now, you'd think I'd know better  Well, my solution was to drink some apple cider vinegar in water and off to bed to hopefully, sleep it off, LOL!fftobed:


----------



## Denise1952

Oh AC, I feel better now, yes, I could not stop eating them  I think I'll live, I WANT TO LIVE:lol1:


----------



## applecruncher

> I WANT TO LIVE



:lol: Totally unrelated but back when I was little my aunt took my grandma to the movies to see a Susan Hayward movie.  The title was "I Want To Live!" and grandma could not stop talking about it.  I think it was about some woman who went to the gas chamber.

Okay, end of story.


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, I know the movie, and that's exactly where I got the quote AC, LOL!  I get a lot of my material from old movies my mom loved watching.  So I grew up on them  You are right about what it was about too I loved Susan Hayward.  To me she was, and always will be unique, and under-rated


----------



## Kadee

We bought a 750 gram pack of sugar coated roasted cashews from Costco a couple of weeks ago ( only because they were handing out samples ) we ate them in less than  a week no wonder the scales went like this :whoops::whoops:when we weighed our selfs and to make matters worse I just bought new scales and didn't realise they speak your weight ..I intend gagging them next weigh day


----------



## Denise1952

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL, that is hilarious!!  Gagging them, oh yeah, I would have to do that for sure


----------



## Kadee

nwlady said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL, that is hilarious!!  Gagging them, oh yeah, I would have to do that for sure


:chocolate: For you Denise


----------



## Zante

25 M&M's doesn't sound too bad - they are only little aren't they? and anyway why did you count them - just dive your hand in and then you can say- well I'm sure I only had a couple and no one can prove any different!


----------



## SifuPhil

I agree with Zante - 25 is _nothing_!

Now, if you said you went through a pound of them in one sitting, then you might worry ... but 25? Nah.

For dinner tonight I had a small cup of Mandarin oranges, a pack of cheese and crackers and an M&M bar (small size).

Chuckles? I still buy them once in a while, coal tar or no.


----------



## Shalimar

Phil, aren't you hungry? That isn't enough food for me. I am pretty sure you are bigger than I am.


----------



## SifuPhil

Nope, not hungry. I've been working on decreasing the amount of food I consume as part of my overall minimization philosophy. As a result, even though I know it isn't good nutritionally, I occasionally have such "dinners", along with usually skipping lunch and having a few pieces of toast for breakfast.

Then the next day I might pig out with a 4-egg ham and cheese omelet for breakfast, 2 tuna fish sandwiches for lunch and steak and potatoes for dinner. 

You also have to consider - until recently I was 210 lbs. After my exploits in the hospital I'm now down to 185 lbs. Less fuel needed. 

I just try to listen to my body and give it what it wants, when it wants it.


----------



## imp

nwlady said:


> yes, I remember that commercial imp  and those peanuts, I could see getting sick on those too jj.  But I'm 62 now, you'd think I'd know better  Well, my solution was to drink some apple cider vinegar in water and off to bed to hopefully, sleep it off, LOL!fftobed:



Vinegar in water?? Oh my gosh! Sleeping off the peanut/acid high!   Actually, vinegar is now said to be most beneficial. My own forebears might have been psychic: "sweet-sour" was one of the preferred meal dishes, regardless of base content.    imp


----------



## SifuPhil

imp said:


> ... My own forebears might have been psychic: "sweet-sour" was one of the preferred meal dishes, regardless of base content.    imp



The Chinese had been following that philosophy for many centuries ...


----------



## Denise1952

Oh man Kadee, I don't plan to do that again, maybe like, never  LOL


----------



## Denise1952

I did feel sorry for my roomie though. I was esfixiating myself, but wasn't worried as I thought she was doing a "sleepover" with her boyfriend. But she showed up about midnight.  I played possum so I wouldn't have to explain myself, LOL!  I share a room in a house by the way and everyone has a roommate except the manager


----------



## RadishRose

SifuPhil said:


> I agree with Zante - 25 is _nothing_!
> 
> Now, if you said you went through a pound of them in one sitting, then you might worry ... but 25? Nah.
> 
> For dinner tonight I had a small cup of Mandarin oranges, a pack of cheese and crackers and an M&M bar (small size).
> 
> Chuckles? I still buy them once in a while, coal tar or no.



Phil, I didn't see any green, leafy veggies on that list!


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> Phil, I didn't see any green, leafy veggies on that list!



Oh ... well ... I had some of the stuff in that plastic container from the back of the freezer later on ... not sure what it was, but it _was_ green ... :ambivalence:


----------



## Linda

nwlady said:


> I just ate 25 M&M peanuts.  I don't know what got into me but my tummy is sick:unhappy:



Why do you count M&Ms before you eat them Denise?  That will only make you feel worse.


----------



## Linda

applecruncher said:


> :lol: Totally unrelated but back when I was little my aunt took my grandma to the movies to see a Susan Hayward movie.  The title was "I Want To Live!" and grandma could not stop talking about it.  I think it was about some woman who went to the gas chamber.
> Okay, end of story.



It was the true story of the first woman put in the gas chamber.  And as I recall I believe the guy she was with was named Carroll Chessmen and he was gassed too.  I should google it and make sure of my facts instead of just going on my memory here.  I guess to tie it in with this thread I should say I was eating M&Ms not only when I watched the movie but also when I read the book by the same name.  M&Ms have always been my favorite candy and now the ones with the peanuts in them are number 1 with me.


----------



## AZ Jim

I am hung up on Raisinets.


----------



## SifuPhil

AZ Jim said:


> I am hung up on Raisinets.



That reminds me of the ear-whig I still hear in my head ...


----------



## imp

Well, Jim, you've survived longer than I, so no comment on milk chocolate forthcoming! Chic & I agree, though, it has too much sugar!    imp


----------



## Denise1952

I looked at the bag after I ate them Linda.  I wondered how many I ate, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952

please don't remind me of goobers, a guy was doing a "farmer blow" when I was doing my walk today, I gagged and hurried way fast to get far away


----------



## imp

"farmer blow".....?    imp


----------



## SifuPhil

imp said:


> "farmer blow".....?    imp



It's a long, sordid story ...


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> It's a long, sordid story ...



LOLLLLLLLLL!! Dogon you Phil, snort snort, LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> LOLLLLLLLLL!! Dogon you Phil, snort snort, LOL!



Had to do it!


----------



## Denise1952

I know you can't control yourself phil, I'm sooooooo glad, LOL!!

Ok Imp, here it is:

farmer blow 
  Block one nostril and exhale forcefully through the other to expel a large deposit of snot. 
Done when no handkercheif or tissue paper is handy. 
Done outdoors. 
  I could feel the snot in my nose, but I didn't have a handkerchief handy, so I had to farmer blow. 
  by Zach Fritz September 15, 2004


----------



## AZ Jim

*TMI!!!!! *I was hoping a description wouldn't be forthcoming....sigh....wrong again!


----------



## SifuPhil

AZ Jim said:


> *TMI!!!!! *I was hoping a description wouldn't be forthcoming....sigh....wrong again!



I found it illuminating and enlightening.

I always referred to that act as the "Trailer Park Hurricane".


----------



## QuickSilver

OMG.....  I've been walking down crowded city sidewalks and have seen that demonstrated...  trust me... it's not limited to farmers.


----------



## Denise1952

AZ Jim said:


> *TMI!!!!! *I was hoping a description wouldn't be forthcoming....sigh....wrong again!



LOL, I'm so sorry Jim, so why am I still laughing, I'm so ashamed


----------



## Denise1952

QuickSilver said:


> OMG.....  I've been walking down crowded city sidewalks and have seen that demonstrated...  trust me... it's not limited to farmers.



LOLLLL!!  True, since this guy was no farmer


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> I found it illuminating and enlightening.
> 
> I always referred to that act as the "Trailer Park Hurricane".



LOLLLLLLLLL!!  TMI on the TPH, poor Jim  What can we do to make amends Jim??  

Hey Phil, we used to call them "snot rockets"!  Oh boy, I know Jim is going to be getting even here, poof, I'm gonenthego:


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> ... Hey Phil, we used to call them "snot rockets"!  Oh boy, I know Jim is going to be getting even here, poof, I'm gonenthego:



LMAO!!! That's a great one - I'll have to add it to my personal dictionary. 

Yeah, I think I'm going to hide under the chair for a while too ...


----------



## QuickSilver

OMG....  Snot rockets!!    love it..  so funny!!!


----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## SifuPhil

*An Ode To Snot Rockets*

I can empty out my bank account
And empty out my pockets
When it comes to nasal clogging
Then I resort to snot rockets.

NASA doesn't recognize them
Nor does SPACE-X want to use them
I can understand their reticence - 
It's easy to abuse them.

But they fly with speed and color
Decorating all the land
I just wish they wouldn't get hung up
On my snot rocket hand.


----------



## Cookie

I am totally grossed out.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Shalimar

Ewwwwwwwww. I need to hose out my mind now. Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil

My work here is done - farewell, citizens!


----------



## Shalimar

Get thee behind me Satan! Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Get thee behind me Satan! Bwahahahahaha!



That's probably the_ last _place you want me to be ... and I'm cutting off my comment there in the name of decency and Parental Advisory lawsuits ...


----------



## Denise1952

QuickSilver said:


> OMG....  Snot rockets!!    love it..  so funny!!!



LOL, I'm glad someone really knows how to appreciate sick humor  It's my favelayful:


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> LMAO!!! That's a great one - I'll have to add it to my personal dictionary.
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm going to hide under the chair for a while too ...



I thought those Texas boys would be all about snot rockets, wouldn't ya think Phil??


----------



## Denise1952

AZ Jim said:


> View attachment 21860


  Jim, do NOT forget to sing lalalalalalala while holding your ears


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> I can empty out my bank account
> And empty out my pockets
> When it comes to nasal clogging
> Then I resort to snot rockets.
> 
> NASA doesn't recognize them
> Nor does SPACE-X want to use them
> I can understand their reticence -
> It's easy to abuse them.
> 
> But they fly with speed and color
> Decorating all the land
> I just wish they wouldn't get hung up
> On my snot rocket hand.



You just earned your place in the "Snot Rocket" hall of Shame with this guy!


----------



## John C

That happens to me when I eat Butter Pecan.  It's has the best flavor ever invented.


----------



## imp

But,....but,.............you KNOW the answer!    :shussh::shussh:

imp


----------



## Denise1952

John C said:


> That happens to me when I eat Butter Pecan.  It's has the best flavor ever invented.



I hope you mean the "eating the whole bag" John, since that is the original topic you most likely read  But it goes along with the last few comments before yours too, LOL!!


----------

